# Where to sell aged parents' A3 Sportback?



## Humbug (Jan 3, 2020)

My parents are in their mid-80s and have decided to give up driving. They've a 2015 A3 Sportback auto with leather seats, sunroof and maybe a couple of other options, 25k miles on the clock, full service history, MOTed in Nov/Dec 2020.

They've asked me to help sell it for them and I'm looking for ideas on the best place to get a reasonable price given it will not be traded in against a new one.

Obviously I can ask a main stealer for a price (though they may not be interested in a 5+ year old car and/or offer a crap price), or advertise on ebay/gumtree/auto trader but I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions of an Audi specialist who might be worth contacting? Car is in South-East Kent.

Thanks in advance,

Simon


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Puy it in the Market Place with the price you are hoping to get, someone may be interested in a 2nd car, as it should be decent buy.
Hoggy.


----------



## Humbug (Jan 3, 2020)

Worth a try, yes. Thanks


----------



## Humbug (Jan 3, 2020)

FYI this is no longer available. I managed to sell locally to my parents to an acquaintance of theirs for a decent price.


----------

